# lost voice memos iPhone



## Solka (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi, I am not sure if this is the right forum to post this, so Im sorry if its wrong.

I have a friend who sent his iphone 6 to Apple for repair and he took an icloud backup first. instead of repairing the phone, he got a new one back. He then synced the backup, but all his voice memos wont download. On the phone it says that there is 19 GB stored and the names of the files shows in the app. 

Is there anyone who knows about a solution for him? The files are very precious. 


We have tried different third-party programs such as Minitool mobile recovery for iOS, iBeesoft Iphone mobile recovery for iOS and others. What mostly happens is that the programs recognize the Iphone and when we start the scan we receive an error message such as " analysis failure! Re-connecting iOs device to this PC may solve the problem". When we try with my Iphone it works. 

Does anyone know why I can connect my phone and he cannot?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

What was wrong with the original phone? The files could be corrupted.

Have you tried taking it to an Apple store or even his cell service provider outlet for assistance?


----------

